# bird hunting



## larkin (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey is there anyone in here that has ever tried eating sparrow I had a guy tell me that he eats them and here in kentucky they are open to hunt and take how ever many you want year round i just didn't know if they were any good......here in kentucky they are considered a pest and are just like starling i think they also carry some of the same diseases..............................thanks


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've never heard of anyone eating Sparrow, but I'm sure its been done before.

However......When I think about eating a succulent pheasant, and then think about a pan full of stinky, disease-ridden Sparrow, it does give me the willies!!!!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Most birds that don't have a season are considered Federally protected song birds however there is usually a provision for depredation.

Before you come up with your sparrow cookbook you should check your local regs or with your local G&F


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tastes like chicken...small chicken.

Ugh...sparrow? I think that'd be like eating crow.


----------

